# why not to use hairnets



## gforster (Jul 30, 2006)

ok, you have probably never had this problem, but the use of hairnets killed two of my rainbowfish.

I kept reading on here and other places to get hairnets to tie down the moss. So i did. I made sure it was nice and tight, but somehow the fish got stuck in the net and were subsequently eaten (i think by the angelfish)

so, if you are thinking about using hairnets, at least consider the possibility of a fish getting curious and stuck.


----------



## travis (Oct 5, 2004)

I use hairnets for my Riccia rocks and can understand your problem, however I think I've got it figured out. I cover the rocks with a nice thin layer of Riccia (or, in your case, moss), place a hairnet over the top of the rock, pull it very tightly down, flip the rock upside-down and spin it, twisting the hairnet even tighter on the rock. Once I feel that the hairnet is so tight that it may begin to rip I stop and use a zip-tie to secure it at that tightness. I snip off any extra netting and the stem of the zip-tie. The hairnet is so snug against the rock that I have never had any issues with fish getting snagged.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Nice tips travis. I'll be working on some moss and riccia rocks in a couple of weeks (need to get the rocks first). Will keep that technique in mind.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Cory's push their nose into whatever interests them, and the barbs on their mouths catch on hairnet. As they work to get free they can end up gill netted. That was my experience with using hair net to anchor Java Moss. I won't try it again.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I did have a couple of endlers get stuck in the hairnets that were loosely tied. I learned my lesson, and now wrap the net as tightly as I can around a thin layer of riccia. Now no more fishies caught in this potential death trap.

-John N.


----------



## shewey (Jun 19, 2006)

What method would you guys use for trying down Riccia on abnormal shaped driftwood? It would be harder to get a snug fit with the hair net as if the branch is a wierd shape it will probably not be a tight fit on all of it.

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## corvus (Apr 9, 2003)

That's where I had a problem using hairnets, riccia on driftwood. I couldn't get a tight enough fit, lost 1 cory and 1 cherry barb. When I lost the cory, I felt I had been lazy and not tried hard enough to get a really tight fit. Then I tried as hard as I could to get the hairnet super-tight, and lost the cherry barb within a couple more days. I gave up on riccia/hairnets on driftwood after that.

I had no trouble using hairnets w/riccia on stones though. The stones I used it on were very smooth, so it was easy to get it tight enough.

In the long run I gave up on riccia because it was the most high-maintenance plant I've ever kept. Too much trimming and/or reattaching it for a guy like me.

I often miss it though, as I've yet to find a plant that looks as beautiful as riccia when it's pearling.


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss but Travis has the right answer... I think that many people don't secure it tightly enough to stones for fear of crushing the moss or something. Do not worry about that. On my moss stones, that net is tight enough that there is NO WAY a fish could hung up in it. Also, make sure to take as much slack and "gathers" out of the net when you're placing the stone inside as possible. When it's done right, you should practically need a needle or something to get under the net. 

I have several Corydoras in my mossy tank and for anyone who has netted those guys, you know how easily they get tangled up in fine mesh. Mine are around the moss rocks all the time and never have come close to getting snagged. I hate to say it, but fish getting snagged in this stuff is 100% user error during the install. If it's around branches, thread or black silicone rubber bands might be a better solution. Good luck to all.


----------



## djlen (Jun 22, 2004)

I've been tying Riccia onto flat, round, oval objects for years and never had a fish get caught up in the netting.
The secret is absolutely to tie it down very tightly. I do that and then wrap the whole thing in fishing line so that there are no lose ends or gaps anywhere.
Riccia wants to float so unless it's tight there will end up being a gap between object and Riccia pad that looks ridiculous and soon falls apart.
And don't be afraid of killing/hurting the plants. They just grow right through any available spaces in the netting and look very nice if trimmed short on a regular basis.

Len


----------

